
Plastics have entered human food chain, small poo study shows - goldenskye
https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/human-body/plastics-have-entered-human-food-chain-small-poo-study-shows/news-story/81d3383daeae87c6429c92bae2803f2c
======
jimmcslim
A study of small poo? Or a study of poo that was small in size?

~~~
kylecazar
"All eight volunteers in a small pilot study were found to have passed..."

Valid question though

